# EHL Resources suggestions



## Frank06

Hello posters,

This thread accepts suggestions for resources. Contributions, upon approval, are to be listed in EHL Resources post in the Welcome thread of the EHL Forum. 

*What?*
Any online etymological dictionary or database, or general dictionary with etymological explanations.
Resources about
(a) extinct or dead languages (e.g. Sumerian, ... )
(b) older language phases (Pahlavi, Old English, Middle German, ...
Dictionaries, reference grammars and (a selection of) representative texts.
Specialty dictionaries
e.g. etymology of names, place names, medical terms, etc.
The stickies for (2) and (3) [and more] will be uploaded soon.

*Format*
Please make sure that your suggestions contain the following items:
a. URL
b. a short description of the web page: what information it presents, how the info is presented and so on.
c. language(s) involved
d. the main language used on the website

Below is an example contribution:



> *Turkish*
> a. http://socrates.berkeley.edu:7037/cg...TELLsearch.cgi - Turkish Electronic Living Lexicon, general dictionary of modern Turkish with etymological explanations [in English]


*Use of this thread*
This thread is maintained only for suggestions. *Please check our EHL resources collection before posting suggestions*. To do so, click here. In case you find problems with existing links (such as broken links, commercial contents, redundant items etc.), kindly contact the EHL Forum moderator via PM (Personal Message).

I hope we can all benefit from this asset and contribute to its development.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## jann

http://www.anglo-norman.net/
Anglo-Norman source texts, articles, and a dictionary [in English]
Thank you to Blancheneige for pointing this site out!


----------



## jann

http://www.omniglot.com/writing/languages.htm
History of their respective alphabets for lots of languages that do not use the Roman alphabet.  Also information, fonts, and useful links.  I will let you investigate the site and decide if it is useful to you.


----------



## Flaminius

*Semitic*
http://www.bartleby.com/61/Sroots.html - List of Proto-Semitic roots (which are found back in modern English) [in English]


----------



## cyberpedant

Online Etymology Dictionary

http://www.etymonline.com/

"This is a map of the wheel-ruts of modern English. Etymologies are not definitions;    they're explanations of what our words meant and how they sounded 600 or 2,000 years ago."


----------



## Frank06

*General*:
http://www.wals.info/
_"WALS_ is a database of structural (phonological, grammatical, lexical)       properties of languages gathered from descriptive materials (such as reference       grammars) by a team of more than 40       authors "


----------



## berndf

English:
http://quod.lib.umich.edu/m/med/
This is a very comprehensive dictionary of Middle English.


----------



## Frank06

Various languages:
http://www.lexilogos.com/etymologie.htm -- Collection of (old) French, Italian, English, Spanish, Latin, German, Modern Greek etymological dictionaries.


----------



## sokol

http://www.utexas.edu/cola/centers/lrc/iedocctr/ie.html
*Indo-European Documentation Center, Texas:* Goal of the site is to give an overview about all Indo-European languages and a precise description of the reconstructed Indo-European language; for now there's mainly the overview, the rest still under construction; seems to be serious and trustworthy.

http://www.indo-european.org/eresources.html
*Indo-European Electronic Resources:* Links to other sites; haven't taken a closer look at them yet.

I've picked those links out of this list:
http://titus.uni-frankfurt.de/indexd.htm
There's still much more to be found there; I hope I'll find the time later to pick out the more useful ones.


----------



## sokol

http://arabic.tripod.com/ProtoSemitic.htm
*Reconstruction of Proto-Semitic:* The author himself says that he is not a qualified linguist and that he is doing this only for fun so what we see here on Proto-Semitic has to be handled with the utmost care; nevertheless - it is in English, and resources on Proto-Semitic are scarce.

(Contributed by Arabus)


----------



## goksuc

http://nisanyansozluk.com/
*Short description:*

It may be hard to use but I suggest Sevan Nisanyan's etymology dictionary for roots in Turkish.


----------



## sokol

*Armenian *(provided by origumi):

http://envisionarmenia.com/etymology/index.php?list=arm&prim=arm
Online etymological dictionary for Armenian; searchable by Armenian, or English, or IE root, or related words, or sounds.
Therefore, *very *useful also in general as *IE roots *are searchable!


----------



## sokol

*Arabic *(provided by http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=301912origumi):

Online _Arabic Etymological Dictionary_ that contains nearly 7800 entries (in Latin transcription) with Semitic and other cognates. More than 1000 of the words have Hebrew equivalent.
http://etymological.freeweb.hu/AEDweb.htm


*Indo-European *and *Semitic roots *(provided by Flaminius):
http://www.bartleby.com/61/
The American Heritage Dictionary of English, provides Indo-European and Semitic roots included with historical background on both language branches.
The site's goal is etymological research for English words but it is also relevant for both Indo-European and Semitic in general.


----------



## Frank06

To add:
*Historic Dictionaries and Historical French*
http://globegate.utm.edu/french/globegate_mirror/histdico.html


----------



## miguel89

We can still access The American Heritage Dictionary of English that was formerly available at bartleby.com through The Wayback Machine.


----------



## berndf

To add:
_Ordbog over det Danske Sprog (ODS)_: http://ordnet.dk/ods
*The *Danish dictionary; together with _OED_ and_ Grimm_ probably the most important dictionary for the study of Germanic languages.


----------



## sokol

Indoeuropean languages (in German):
http://www.weikopf.de/index.php?article_id=25
A great many useful informations mainly about Indoeuropean languages - branches of IE, etc.


----------



## ThomasK

@Frank & Sokol: I happened to come across "*Indo-European Reflexeshttp://www.utexas.edu/cola/centers/lrc/ielex/X/P2166.html"* at the Linguistics Research Center (Univ. Texas). What that word is based on, no idea, but I guess it would be an alternative for 'roots' or ...


----------



## sokol

Note: moved ThomasK's post to resources suggestions, the site looks nice enough (will have a look at it later, a good resource I think).


----------



## Maroseika

*Етимологічний словник української мови
*Etymological dictionary of Ukrainian language (5 volumes, letters А - Т), in Ukrainian:

http://izbornyk.org.ua/djvu/etymolog_slovnyk.htm


----------



## Maroseika

*Историко-этимологический словарь осетинского языка*
Historical and etymological dictionary of Ossetian language of Vasiliy Abayev (in Russian):

http://allingvo.ru/LANGUAGE/etimolog_slovar.htm


----------



## berndf

The *Hittite* Dictionary, Oriental Institute of the University of Chicago:

http://oi.uchicago.edu/pdf/CHDP.pdf


----------



## Frank06

*Dutch*
http://www.etymologiebank.nl/
Dutch etymological database (at last!)


----------



## miguel89

A brand-new tool by Google which creates graphics that shows variation of word usage during a period of time that can be set:

Books Ngram Viewer

It is available for English, Chinese, German, French, Russian and Spanish.


----------



## swift

*George Douros' Unicode Fonts for Ancient Scripts.*


> Aegean and Mediterranean Scripts, Egyptian Hieroglyphs, Sumero-Akkadian Cuneiform, Musical Symbols, Maya Hieroglyphs, Symbol Blocks of the Unicode Standard, Fonts based on Early Editions of Greek Texts, et al.


*Free download*: http://users.teilar.gr/~g1951d/

*Unicode Cuneiform Fonts for Macintosh and Windows.
True Type Fonts (ttf) created by Sylvie Vanséveren*.

*Free download:* www.hethport.uni-wuerzburg.de/cuneifont/


----------



## madc0w

I found this site:

heliosophiclabs.com/etymonline

It's based on etymonline.com, but the interface is slicker, and it allows you to browse the derivation more easily.


----------



## miguel89

Some tools from the RAE and the Fundación Rafael Lapesa. It includes:

A corpus
The old Historical Dictionary of Spanish (very small, just a- and some b-)
Access to some old editions of the dictionary (lematized)
RAE's files


----------



## Dhira Simha

http://borissoff.wordpress.com/current-project The site has  some draft sections of the *Russian-Sanskrit Dictionary of Common and Cognate Words  *(entries in B, G, Ž, I, L, K are covered so far)  and other useful information and links on the topic. The site is in English and partly Russian.


----------



## rayloom

Flaminius said:


> *Semitic*
> http://www.bartleby.com/61/Sroots.html - List of Proto-Semitic roots (which are found back in modern English) [in English]





sokol said:


> http://arabic.tripod.com/ProtoSemitic.htm
> *Reconstruction of Proto-Semitic:* The author himself says that he is not a qualified linguist and that he is doing this only for fun so what we see here on Proto-Semitic has to be handled with the utmost care; nevertheless - it is in English, and resources on Proto-Semitic are scarce.
> 
> (Contributed by Arabus)





sokol said:


> *Arabic *(provided by origumi):
> 
> Online _Arabic Etymological Dictionary_ that contains nearly 7800 entries (in Latin transcription) with Semitic and other cognates. More than 1000 of the words have Hebrew equivalent.
> http://etymological.freeweb.hu/AEDweb.htm
> 
> 
> *Indo-European *and *Semitic roots *(provided by Flaminius):
> http://www.bartleby.com/61/
> The American Heritage Dictionary of English, provides Indo-European and Semitic roots included with historical background on both language branches.
> The site's goal is etymological research for English words but it is also relevant for both Indo-European and Semitic in general.



Unfortunately all the previously posted links have stopped working 

So regarding the Arabic etymological dictionary, it seems that it can be either found here (as a downloadable PDF), or here (as a readable PDF). I don't know though if the PDF version was authorized by the author Andras Rajiki, I would like to believe so since it was originally posted for free.
(Mods feel free to remove the links if you think otherwise).

Another online resource I'd like to add is the Arabic-Hebrew Lexicon:
https://sites.google.com/site/arabichebrewlexicon/
Which features a "lexicon of (nearly) 1,000 Arabic and Hebrew word-pairs of common origin, both cognates and borrowings".
You can browse the word-pairs by clicking on any of the letters in the table on the left.

A direct link to the Semitic directory in the Starling database (already mentioned in the online resources page):
http://starling.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/response.cgi?root=config&morpho=0&basename=\data\semham\semet&first=1
The search feature is a bit difficult to use (you have to be creative and try different things)


----------



## miguel89

Hi,
I think this has been posted elsewhere, but to reach those sites that aren't available anymore, you can try to look for them in the Web Archive.
Here is the Semitic roots page, for example.


----------



## Parla

*English*

http://www.worldwidewords.org

Covers etymology/usage (especially the former) of English words and expressions worldwide.


----------



## ger4

*Baltic languages*
http://www.baltistica.lt/index.php/baltistica - Magazine about the Baltic languages, both present-day (Latvian, Lithuanian) and extinct (as Prussian), etymology etc. Articles mainly in Lithuanian but also in Latvian, English and other languages. Comprehensive index. This is a direct link to the magazine's English homepage


----------



## ger4

*Estonian:*
http://www.eki.ee/dict/ety/ - Etymological dictionary (in Estonian only - but there is a link to an English-Estonian dictionary: click "sõnastike koondleht",  then "inglise-eesti sõnastik")


----------



## Flaminius

Tocharian B:
https://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/natlang/ie/tochB.html
The electronic version of the following book (an enlarged second edition is in print):
Adams, Douglas Q. _A dictionary of Tocharian B._ Amsterdam – Atlanta: Rodopi, 1999.


----------



## miguel89

*Spanish:*
New resource for etymologies: Online Etymological Dictionary of Spanish | The Only Comprehensive Free Resource


----------



## rayloom

An updated list of online resources on Arabic (and Semitic) etymology:
Appendix II - Semitic Roots (The American Heritage dictionary-Semitic roots appendix)
http://starling.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/response.cgi?root=config&morpho=0&basename=\data\semham\semet&first=1 (Alexander Militarev's compilation work)
Arabic Etymological Dictionary (Andras Rajki's Arabic Etymological Dictionary)
https://www2.hf.uio.no/polyglotta/index.php?page=volume&vid=626 (The EtymArab project, which is ongoing)


----------



## fdb

rayloom said:


> An updated list of online resources on Arabic (and Semitic) etymology:
> Appendix II - Semitic Roots (The American Heritage dictionary-Semitic roots appendix)
> http://starling.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/response.cgi?root=config&morpho=0&basename=\data\semham\semet&first=1 (Alexander Militarev's compilation work)
> Arabic Etymological Dictionary (Andras Rajki's Arabic Etymological Dictionary)
> https://www2.hf.uio.no/polyglotta/index.php?page=volume&vid=626 (The EtymArab project, which is ongoing)



Rajki's thing is useless. The transliteration of the Arabic words is all wrong.


----------



## AndrasBP

*Lexilogos *- multilingual virtual keyboards
www.lexilogos.com/keyboard/
A useful tool if you don't have the necessary font installed. You can find Latin-based scripts with diacritics and lots of non-Latin alphabets from Armenian to Yiddish. 
An "IPA keyboard" is also available.


----------



## Aliph

*Arabic* 



fdb said:


> Rajki's thing is useless. The transliteration of the Arabic words is all wrong.


I cannot judge if Rajki transliteration’s are all wrong.
But since all the links to Rajki’s dictionary mentioned on this thread are obsolete, I add here one that works
https://www.academia.edu/4847281/Arabic_Etymological_Dictionary


----------

